# What do you think of this fleece?



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I found this fleece offered for sale whilst searching for spinning wheels. 

What do you think of it? 
http://rmn.craigslist.org/art/4167537303.html

I know it would take a bit to get it to the point where I could even spin it - but I would love to learn how to do that, too. I like the color very much.

What do you look at when you consider a fleece? It seems like a reasonable price to pay and I imagine I would get 20.00 worth of education learning to do something with it. Am I nuts to be such a beginner and be thinking of a fleece rather than just getting roving?


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm not one to ask about spinning but this does look like nice fleece and very reasonable, border Leicester seems would be a nice breed to learn from, nice staple ~go for it!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

$20 for that is really cheap. I mean really cheap. $20 aint much to loose though!
Bfl is nice stuff! 
Good Luck!

P.S. Go for it! It goods to know what raw wool is like!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

A very dear friend of mine loved to say, well it won't eat and it doesn't take much space, and it won't spoil, I don't think.

Call early & hope they're reasonably close to you. Good luck. Oh, and it really does look clean.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like a nice fleece, good staple length, and the price is great! If nothing else use it as a practice fleece. Keep the person's name incase you like it and want to get another fleece. It doesn't look like it is too dirty either but you can't really tell from the photo. Call it practice and get it. You will learn a lot either way.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

you are not crazy-I -did the same thing. :grin: 

I LOVE preparing wool to spin- every step of the way. Every SINGLE STEP along the path will teach you something-AND lead you down another path. :teehee:

Some people find fleece preparation "tedious", time-consuming, smelly, messy, but I love it (which explains all of the fleece in my basement in various stages of preparation.) 

I think it took me a couple of YEARS to completely use up my first 4 pound fleece.  Nowadays, I FLY through a fleece. 

Now, knowing what I know- chances are truly slim that I would buy a fleece without being able to touch it and judge staple strength and check it for breaks or weak places. But that's just me. I would also say that I WOULD buy a fleece without hesitation from a reputable, reliable shepherd or shepherdess that I know and trust or one that has a stellar reputation. 

Thats why I love fiber festivals and fleece sales there. Standing in a room of 100 fleeces for sale makes me dizzy and a little crazy. To me, it's like Black Friday but in a fibery way. :grin:

May I recommend an awesome DVD called "Three Bags Full" with Judith Mackenzie? I would loan you my copy but it is already out on loan. 

It takes you from the fiber festival stock pens and barns to choosing a fleece right off the animal and then takes you to her fiber studio where she explains every aspect of what to do when you get a fleece. 

One thing that you MUST be aware of is the possibility of lice and moths. 
Shake the fleece vigrously, check the skin side carefully, and look for anything akin to "black pepper flakes"(lice) or moths. 

A reputable fiber producer would give you a refund. 

When it comes to fleeces, it is easy to get in "too deep" very very fast. Ask me how I know. The thing to remember is that sheep are growing new fleece every single day- and there is no shortage of fleeces out there. It takes just as much time and effort to work with a lousy (no pun intended) fleece as it does to prepare a fabulous fleece. trouble is, when you are brand new, it is hard to know the difference. :shrug:

You sound like me though- so excited and passionate about your newly discovered art that you are ready to dive in headlong into every aspect of it. I can see there is no use in trying to rein you in.  I say go for it. 

$20?

What have you got to lose?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Katy, you made me laugh - "It doesn't eat and doesn't take up much space and it doesn't spoil." I am going to adopt that as my standard response to, "You're shopping for yarn? REALLY??" LOL!!! 

Thank you all for the responses. I will see about picking up "Three Bags Full." Sounds like a great reference! I had not thought of lice. Ack! 

Down the garden path I go...further and further...leaving no bread crumbs to follow back to the land of sanity. I popped off an email and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I just got her email and she still has the fleece! Wooot! She will send it as soon as she gets my payment which will be in the mail first thing on Monday Morning. Woot! 

I can't wait. :bouncy:


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

The first fleece I ever bought was dirty, wet and smelly when it arrived in a large, black plastic garbage bag with a friend of my son-I still have the hat I made with the first yarn I spun with it. It washed up soft and warm-but never did lose the dirt stain. It's my favorite barn hat now-eleven years later!

That fleece-washing it, carding it and spinning it-started me on the path that led me to where I am now...and I'm so grateful...

betty


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Today I have been cleaning and reorganizing my craft room where I keep my yarn and my fabric. It has collected quite a few other things that don't need to be in there. That lead to reorganizing in the basement storage area. Up and down the stairs I went...up and down...up and down...

My mom looked at me over her glasses. "You're making room for wool, I see." 
"Why, yes. Yes, I am." :sing:

I ordered Three Bags Full today. :happy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh, Kasota, If I had my wish, I would wish that you and your Mom would pile into a vehicle, drive down and pick up WIHH & CF, next June ... June 20-22 to be exact ... for our Homesteading Weekend. Maybe we could convince others to come (Marchie, LatherMaker, IALez are you in??) I know FR will be here (you know how pesky lil brothers can be ... "teach me to spin" ... "teach me to knit" ... "teach me to cable") and maybe JDog.

A few years ago, we even had a fiber vendor ... but that was when our weekend didn't conflict with the Fiber Arts & Crafts Festival was ...

Kasota .... I REALLY want to meet your Mom!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ooops, forgot to add a link to one of my web pages with useful fiber art links, including cleaning fleece. 

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/spinning.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota don't forget to look at the stickies at the top of this forum. There is one called something like, various 101's. In there is directions on washing a fleece.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

You all are a wealth of information! 

I would so love to pack mom up and head to the Homesteading weekend! She would love it, I am sure! Unfortunately, she doesn't travel so well anymore.  Maybe if I could get my sister to take care of her for a few days I could come down. Oh, that would be fun!

Thank you for the reminder of the stickies. I've been reading the one on washing a fleece. And then there is that thread on FSM method. So much to consider and so much to learn!  

However it turns out with this first fleece, I will learn something in the process. I will have to find some of those carder thingies.  

I was so fascinated at that fair I went to watching the woman with the drop spindle and a duffel bag of fleece...carding a handful...spinning it on her drop spindle...carding another handful. The simplicity of it was delightful and peaceful and a bit like poetry. To find that rhythm is something to aspire to.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Actually, it looks like a pretty clean fleece just the way it is. Before getting too crazy about washing it, try spinning a bit of it "in the grease". Just pull a bit of fiber out of the bag, pick off the sticks, icky bits, VM, etc., and then spin. Some fleeces spin really easy in the grease, others not so easy. Saves tons of prep time. Spinning in the grease is usually best if you are doing a "rustic" type yarn, if you want fine commercially spun looking yarn, then fiber prep is your friend.

Oh, if you can't find carders, sometimes a pair of wire dog brushes will work sort of. At least for the lighter fibers like angora. Wool can be a bit tougher.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I agree with hotzcatz, spinning it in the grease. You can get a slicker brush at a pet store and use that to open up the tips. If you don't like that carefully wash the locks without disturbing the structure and then flick open the tips and spin from that. You don't have to have cards. I think it was GAM who went a year or more with only using a pet slicker brush and comb.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

So do you wash it then after you've spun it? 

This is so exciting....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Spinning in the grease can be a wonderful/terrible experience. For spinning in the grease, I like to open up the locks and soak them in warm water (no detergent) to get the dirt out. Then leave what I plan to spin next to the wood stove (or in sunlight) so the lanolin is soft and the fiber glides as you draft it.

Working with a cold, greasy fleece is asking for irritation!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I always wash my skeins after they are spun. If this is a fresh fleece it won't be sticky, it may feel greasy but not sticky. When lanolin us cold it will feel stiff when it us warm, body temp it will feel slick. Soaking the fleece in warm or hot water will open it up and get dirt out and maybe some of the lanolin but it won't be like washing it. If the fleece is large (remember this is your practice fleece to learn on) why font you divide it into 3 or 4 sections. Wash one, soak one, ferment one and do nothing to the other or something like that. See what you think. Same with the prep of the sections. Remember this fleece will teach you a lot, practice on this fleece and experiment. These is always more fleece.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, that's a great idea! 

I wonder if working with a fleece is kind of like training a dog. There are general rules of thumb...but what works for one dog might not work for another...and some dogs hunt and some dogs just don't. Maybe fleece is like that. 

Do you ever feel like a fleece is just begging to be this or that? Almost as if it was meant to be a shawl or mittens or felted (fulled?) booties? 

I talked to a wood carver once who said lots of times there was something already hidden in the wood and if he listened it would speak to him. He said not every piece did that - but some did. 

Ok, I am maybe a little sleep deprived. I think I'll go count sheep. In my dreams I will shear them first, though, and then tuck the sheep into the stockings hanging on WIHH's mantle..


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh yes, the fleece will talk to you and it will have a will of its own as to what it wants to be. if you try to force it to be something it doesn't want you will know about it. You will find yourself fighting with it the whole time and it will not be a pleasure. We have all been through that, several times I'm sure.

You are correct to think that what is good for one may not be so good for the other. Some wool will felt if you look at it thre wrong way and some can be washed and dried in your machines and never become felt. Some are slick and have very little give and others are like little springs and very poofy, we say sproingy around here . You will learn grasshopper.

Oh and you may want to start keeping a note book with various notes and samples of the fibers you try put and what you did with them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh Kasota! You warm my heart!!

Already hearing a fleece talking to you, dreaming about sheared sheep, enabling.

Around here, you can let your fiber freak flag fly and every one understands!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

You folks just warm my heart, too! More than you possibly know. 

And.... I have NEWS!!!! 

:happy: MY FLEECE IS HERE!! MY FLEECE IS HERE!!! :happy:

I buried my nose in it and closed my eyes and could just about hear my old flock calling out to me. It smells like lanolin and clean sheep. It has very very little VM in it. Quite clean! Yay! 

That is a great idea about keeping a notebook with little bits of the fiber to keep track of things. I can keep notes and samples! I can take pictures of the things I make with the yarn and see my progress as a washer of fleece and a spinner of fiber. LOL! 

I also got two other packages today. One was Three Bags Full!! How delightful that they arrived on the same day! I had also ordered a few tools for needle felting and they got here, too. 

Such a wonderful fibery day! I do think I feel a bit sproingy myself!!! :sing:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota find you ever ask this person you got the fleece from if they will be selling the next shearing or if they had more sheep? If you like this fleece it might be a good thing to contact them and reserve the next shearing.

Oh, and do you know about second cuts?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, that's a great idea. I may ask her about future fleeces. 

I do know about second cuts and will have to inspect it more closely, but at first blush it looks like whomever sheared the sheep did a good job. I flipped it over to look at the underside and I *think* I am in pretty good shape and that it was worth the dollars spent. Either way, I am going to get an education! 

I want more. 

This could get out of hand.... 

I am unrepentantly enthusiastic. And I can't stop singing "Baa Baa black sheep have you any wool? Yes, Sir! Yes, Sir! Three bags full!"


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pick up the fleece and give it a good shake, like you would a blanket, and that should dislodge someof the second cuts if any. It can be addictive you were warned a long time ago, or maybe not so long ago. But it sounds like you are doomed now. Once again,

Welcome to The Fold, we embrace you :kiss: :grouphug:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

:grouphug: Doomed. Utterly and thoroughly. :grouphug: 

I will give the fleece a shake and see what falls out.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

This post is absolutely worthlessssss without pictures!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Here you go! These are from the ad that the seller placed. I saved them because I knew the ad would expire. Good thing!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

----------------


----------

